# DeWalt 18V replacement batteries?



## Paultergeist (Oct 13, 2014)

Greetings,

I have a number of DeWalt cordless tools (reciprocating saw, circular saw, flashlight, (2) drills). All of these tools use the same 18-volt DeWalt battery; these tools are probably on the order of ~ 10 years old. To be honest, they have been great tools, and not a one of them has broken on me.....

....but the rechargeable 18-volt DeWalt batteries -- I have (4) in total -- have simply had it.....they no longer hold decent changes. I need some sort of replacements. Ideas:

-- Buy OEM DeWalt batteries. Very expensive (almost as much as just buying the DeWalt tool). On-line user reviews indicate that the replacement batteries might not be so good [old stock?]

-- Go after-market (Amazon, etc) and get some generic replacements. Much cheaper, but unsure if quality if present.

-- Step up the battery power to "XRP," Li-ion (I think my original batteries are Ni-Cad), or even 20-volt. Just ideas -- not sure if systems are compatible. I plan to use my current chargers.

-- Have the existing batteries rebuilt -- apparently, there are places that do this. Seems kind of expensive, but it is a greener solution.

Opinions or insights from those that have "been there, done that" would be most appreciated.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

https://www.dewalt.com/support/find-a-service-center

Throw all the batteries is a box. Take them to the closest center and they will test them for free. They give some kind of break if you buy new batteries. 

They may give a break if you buy new tools. They do not care if they are DeWalt or other brands.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The term XRP (extended runtime pack) is used on the larger sized/capacity 18v batteries. It has nothing to do with whether they are Nicad or Li-ion. It is used on both.

The corresponding size/capacity indicator in the 20v (Li-ion) batteries is XR.

Yes, if your 18v chargers are 10 years old, you will need to buy a smarter 18v charger to charge 18v Li-ion batteries.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

I don't have any recent experience with the 18 volt. But I have had good luck with the Chinese knockoff 20V batteries. I've got three of the knockoffs and 1 OEM Dewalt battery, and I can't really tell the difference. But I'd be a bit leery about the 18 volt like you say. Those 18 volts are old technology and liable to have been sitting in a warehouse for a while. 



I have an antiquated laptop and have noticed that the new batteries I have purchased seem pretty lousy. I suppose they are as old as the laptop, just been sitting there unused.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

What ever you do, don't use the Dewalt 18 to 20 volt conversion. The tools made for XRP batteries eat the 20 volt batteries for lunch. Knock off (china) batteries likewise just don't last very well. I have a jig saw and a 15 gauge angle nailer which take the XRP batteries, and wind up buying OEM batteries, BUT buying them on sale.


----------



## Paultergeist (Oct 13, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> What ever you do, don't use the Dewalt 18 to 20 volt conversion. The tools made for XRP batteries eat the 20 volt batteries for lunch.


Thanks for chiming in on this. When I called the local DeWalt factory repair facility, they suggested (over the telephone) that I do exactly that: buy their 18-to-20 Volt conversion kit. This would also include the new charger, since the 20 V batteries are Li-Ion [where the original batteries were N-Cad.] 

Your comment is the first I am hearing that this 18-to-20 Volt conversion kit might not be a very good option. I guess I need to do some more research.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I can make one 8' cut of plywood with one battery (new and fully charged). I think the motors in the XRP machines require more current to run, thus the short life. Using my XRP batteries, I can go all day.


----------



## Paultergeist (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, a little bit of "Google" detective work confirmed that which you are telling me; namely, that simply adopting the DeWalt 18V-to-20V conversion kit is not necessarily a satisfactory solution. I appreciate you bringing this information to my awareness. 

Apparently, the adapter for the 20V Li-Ion battery creates a trickle discharge as soon as a battery is connected -- even if the tool itself is not operating. (Leave the battery inserted in the tool overnight, and it will be dead the next morning). In addition, the adapter is reportedly very hard to release from the tool base once it is attached. Lastly, multiple users report that -- for some reason -- even freshly-charged 20V Li-Ion batteries don't provide long-lasting power for the 18V tools [when used with the adapter]. 


All-in-all, this conversion kit seems like a very poor solution on DeWalt's part. I think I will just get some of the old-style Ni-Cad batteries, and try to get a few more years of use out of these tools.


Then again, maybe corded tools were simply the safe option all along.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dewalt, it seems, has always been at the back end of technology, anyway. Case in point. When everyone was introducing their lighter weight impact drivers and drills, like Makita and Milwaukee for instance, Dewalt produced a great little tool..........then the powered it with a big old honkin' XRP battery  Heaviest battery around. Not smart.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

chandler48 said:


> What ever you do, don't use the Dewalt 18 to 20 volt conversion. The tools made for XRP batteries eat the 20 volt batteries for lunch. Knock off (china) batteries likewise just don't last very well. I have a jig saw and a 15 gauge angle nailer which take the XRP batteries, and wind up buying OEM batteries, BUT buying them on sale.


I have had the opposite result. 
All my original battery tools are 18 dewalt.

I then bought two drill driver, 20 volts from someone online.
I bought the adapter based on a few other electricians I know and all made the same statement. Do not leave the battery in the adopter when not in use, because it will slowly drain it.

Since then I have bought the 20 volts yard tools, weed eater, chain saw, blower, and all came with the 5 amp hour.

I will never buy another 18 volt battery.

Before I bought the 20 volt, I used to buy the special buy drills with batteries and charger, and then sell the tool while keeping the battery.

Around Christmas, lowes and HD bought have 2 battery sets for 99 to 120 dollars.

Battery Plus and others rebuild batteries for about 75% of the cost of new ones, but I have found them to last about 75% as long.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We got the 20v to 18v adapter for our 18v tools and haven't had a problem with any of them that I'm aware of. We don't leave them in tools or on adapters/chargers either though.

Still, we're replacing everything because the 20v's are much lighter for me to use and we've been really impressed with the 20v battery time vs the 18v's.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I had this similar problem; my 18V charger was going bad. I decided to just make the jump to the Li-on stuff. 

Probably the best tools I've ever purchased. I have a few yard tools too, and sharing batteries is a good perk. 

I still don't have a replacement for the recip saw or circ saw, but I didn't really like the 18V versions of those anyways. 

I'd also read bad things about the adapter. Specifically the draw-down when not in use.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

I faced something similar a couple of years ago. Started upgrading. On sale at holiday time the cost of some kits with batteries was less than the cost of a full price battery.

It was painful, and I hate waste, but I ended up slowly upgrading everything and just donated my old tools to some others. That being said, I'm very happy with the performance of just about all my DeWalt 20v tools. There are two exceptions. The 20V circular saw is underpowered. I should have gotten the heavier duty model. And while the drill(s) are great for just about any typical task, for serious pocket hole drilling I still use a corded Bosch. The kind of work just burns through batteries more so than any other task.

But other than those issues, I'm impressed with the tool performance and battery life.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

You can buy the DeWalt DC9180 18v lithium-ion batteries for $72 which is a bit of a ripoff but it keeps your tools running. The lithium-ion ones hold a charge for months which is great for intermittent use where I don't need to continually recharge them. Fortunately I got quite a few 18v lithium-ion batteries with higher amp ratings before DeWalt discontinued them.

If buying after market batteries I would avoid the ones with NiMh batteries as they will self-discharge very quickly and are much slower to recharge.


----------

